# Unreal - Panama City Inshore Charter



## DoubleGobble00 (Jun 5, 2013)

After searching the web for an inshore charter out of Panama City, Florida... I called around to book a charter. I talked to one particular guy that was very aggressive, talked highly of himself, and bad mouthed everyone else. He was the best, and everyone else sucked. His charter is JP2Fish and his name is James Pic. While on the phone with him, I knew, someone would have to pay ME to fish with that guy. 

Anyway, I booked a trip with Bless-ED Moon charter with Steve Roberson. He was a real nice gentleman, fair, and honest. I could not ask for more than that. I was to meet Steve at the launch this morning at 6. My wife and I arrived at the launch about 5:45 am and there was a man on the dock. The man on the dock asked who we were looking for and informed him, Steve Roberson. The man, when on to tell me that Steve was not here and I should have booked with HIM! Hmmmm... This guy seemed very similar to JP2Fish, James Pic. After waiting a few minutes, here comes my Charter Capt Steve Roberson. He had launched early, went and caught bait, was soaked from head to toe but was ready to go. He arrived RIGHT on time at 6 am. While Steve pulled up to the dock, the over bearing "man" on the dock asked me, "why did you decide to go with Steve?".. To which I replied, he seemed like a nice and honest guy. The guy went on to inform me that Steve Roberson wasn't worth a SH*T and that I should have went with HIM. So I asked the guy his name, and to my surprise he said, I am James Pic with JP2FISH. Wow.. Just wow.. This guy, while Steve is pulling up to the ramp us up.. is straight up bad mouthing Steve. I never knew the depths of total depravity could run so low. It was unbelievable that a guy would bad mouth and cuss about another guide and talk down to us as if we were so stupid not to have fished with him. Anyway, we went out with Steve, had a good time. We didn't catch a tremendous amount of fish, but caught fish, had an honest, hard working guide, and had a good time. 

I just want to warn anyone out there.. Anyone who would do something like that is just ridiculous. I hope my written, signed, and witnessed document that I hand wrote for Steve will help him in court and put an end to such senselessness.

DoubleG


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Hahaha, not laughing at you but laughing at your very accurate description!

I dont know the man for anything. I have launched at St Andrews many times by him but other than that I do not know him. He is a joke. Read his reports, he is the trash fish whisperer. If you want to go and catch ladyfish, bonita, bluefish, etc he is your guy!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

dang


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

<---- Gunna go sign up for a JP2FISH charter... 








(not really)


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats too bad. Being a guide in the area myself I know there are several great, first class guys in PC. They are as professional as they get and work together for their clients. The exact opposite of this fellow in which thats not the first time I've heard of this guy doing this.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Whatta douche.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Im sure there is a a review section on his website, if so then I would light him up. It's pretty sad


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

No comment section on his site. Go figure. Read his reports if you want a good laugh though.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I know THAT guy!!! 

I talked to him once when I was writing for Florida Fishing Weekly and you pretty summed up the exact conversation I had with him. I asked him to send me a pic of his best catch of the week. He sent me a ladyfish picture.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Some people. I guess it's still cut throat over there!


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Try reporting him to Fish & Game or whomever might give a darn


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

yakitiyak said:


> Try reporting him to Fish & Game or whomever might give a darn


What for? What law or reg did he break? Putting the word out here, FB, CL, anywhere else is the best thing anyone can do.


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

Couldn't agree more. But if people are being confronted in public places and harassed, then agencies with jurisdiction should be made aware of the problem!
As for anywhere else, if his service shows up on a google map search you can leave a nice review for him there. 
It really sounds like the guy is not going to be around for long!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> I know THAT guy!!!
> 
> I talked to him once when I was writing for Florida Fishing Weekly and you pretty summed up the exact conversation I had with him. I asked him to send me a pic of his best catch of the week. He sent me a ladyfish picture.


Hey now, he is a legend! We really should pin his reports with a sticky for a new JOKE OF THE DAY section! :laughing:


----------



## ag_03_aj (Jun 26, 2013)

haha! We are coming to Florida for a few weeks in July and he is one that I contacted. He was way too cocky so I decided not to have my son around that. Now I am reading this and thanking my gut feeling!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> I know THAT guy!!!
> 
> I talked to him once when I was writing for Florida Fishing Weekly and you pretty summed up the exact conversation I had with him. I asked him to send me a pic of his best catch of the week. He sent me a ladyfish picture.


Haha that's awesome


----------



## KB213 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've been fishing offshore 1-3 times a year in Panama City for about 45 years, and my wife and I have been booking offshore charters for the last 18 years.

For the last few years, we've also been booking inshore charters with Capt. Steve of Bless-ed Moon Charters, and we had a blast every time. He's probably the most honest, friendly guy you'll ever meet, and he is quite good at what he does. We went out with him on June 3, and we caught a BUNCH of fish. We caught so many bluefish that we started throwing them back, caught a lot of spanish mackerel, a flounder, bar jack, trout, snapper and sharks. We hooked a couple of fish that we couldn't land, because they pulled all the line off the reel. We had 32 lbs of fish after cleaning. That fishing trip was as good as our offshore trip the next day, and a _lot_ less expensive.

We're looking forward to going out on TWO trips with Capt Steve again in a few weeks.

I would recommend Capt. Steve to anybody wanting to book an inshore charter. You can find him at http://www.blessedmoon.net


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

KB213 said:


> I've been fishing offshore 1-3 times a year in Panama City for about 45 years, and my wife and I have been booking offshore charters for the last 18 years.
> 
> For the last few years, we've also been booking inshore charters with Capt. Steve of Bless-ed Moon Charters, and we had a blast every time. He's probably the most honest, friendly guy you'll ever meet, and he is quite good at what he does. We went out with him on June 3, and we caught a BUNCH of fish. We caught so many bluefish that we started throwing them back, caught a lot of spanish mackerel, a flounder, bar jack, trout, snapper and sharks. We hooked a couple of fish that we couldn't land, because they pulled all the line off the reel. We had 32 lbs of fish after cleaning. That fishing trip was as good as our offshore trip the next day, and a _lot_ less expensive.
> 
> ...



So how you related to him?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

:blink:


Splittine said:


> So how you related to him?


:laughing:


----------



## KB213 (Jul 30, 2013)

Not related at all. I just like saltwater fishing, both inshore and offshore. We only just squeezed in the offshore trip this year, and the Capt. told us that we might have to come back early because of weather. We did wind up fishing all day, but a pod of dolphins followed us ALL DAY and ate many of the fish that would have been in the cooler... Still, a bad day of fishin' is better than a good day at work.

We will likely swing back through Pensacola when we go to FL in a few weeks, so I was happy to find this forum. We hope to do some fishing there as well, I'd hate to visit with relatives the WHOLE time! :no:


----------

